# DroidHive?



## angasreid (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone know what's up with DroidHive or Th3ory?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

He got hacked and pretty much everything got deleted.


----------



## angasreid (Jan 19, 2012)

That blows. Someone had to ruin the fun for everyone. There's always one a$$hole.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just gonna come back stronger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WythDryden (Jan 31, 2012)

thatguy188 said:


> Just gonna come back stronger
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's sucks ass. You hackers are the reason dead triggers free. I hate And love you!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you know for sure that it got hacked, or did he get his panties in a bunch over something, and pull everything down? He's done it a few times in the past.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Via Twitter this morning DT did say that he got his email back (finally) and that since it was a rain day for work, he was going to be working on getting the main site back up. It really sucks that one d-bag has to ruin things for the rest of us.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> It really sucks that one d-bag has to ruin things for the rest of us.


Well, you can't say that he didn't have it coming.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

nhat said:


> Well, you can't say that he didn't have it coming.


Actually, I can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

nhat said:


> Well, you can't say that he didn't have it coming.


Why? I don't think anyone (no matter who you piss off by not doing what they want) deserves to be hacked and have personal account info stolen. The to have a website you worked hard on destroyed and bank accounts gone after?? So by your standards, if you make some butt hurt, they can do all that to you?? Nice logic. That's what is wrong with people today. No one gives a shit about anyone but themselves. Screw all these people that give us our ROMs/mods/kernels on their own time and for free none the less.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angasreid (Jan 19, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> Why? I don't think anyone (no matter who you piss off by not doing what they want) deserves to be hacked and have personal account info stolen. The to have a website you worked hard on destroyed and bank accounts gone after?? So by your standards, if you make some butt hurt, they can do a that to you?? Nice logic. That's what is wrong with people today. No one gives a shit about anyone but themselves. Screw all these people that give us our ROMs/mods/kernels on their own time and for free none the less.


I agree. What hell did Th3ory do to deserve that. Go hack Apple with $80bill worth of cash in their accounts. Not an honest-working developer that is ultimately working to help us out in the end.

I feel like being emo today.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I can't believe that happened to him... I'm just glad he got the FBI involved and I hope whoever hacked him gets a new friend in prison who teaches him about how to be nice to people.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Why? I don't think anyone (no matter who you piss off by not doing what they want) deserves to be hacked and have personal account info stolen. The to have a website you worked hard on destroyed and bank accounts gone after?? So by your standards, if you make some butt hurt, they can do a that to you?? Nice logic. That's what is wrong with people today. No one gives a shit about anyone but themselves. Screw all these people that give us our ROMs/mods/kernels on their own time and for free none the less.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The same can be said about him, as well as whoever it was that hacked him. Unfortunately, it's the world we live in now. Some people just don't give a fuck and will take even the slightest slight towards them and do something like this. Unpleasant people (like DT) end up running into a more unpleasant person (hacker) and this is what happens.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Do you know for sure that it got hacked, or did he get his panties in a bunch over something, and pull everything down? He's done it a few times in the past.


Hehe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> Do you know for sure that it got hacked, or did he get his panties in a bunch over something, and pull everything down? He's done it a few times in the past.


Yes we do know for sure. Its been verified, so you might want to do your own checks first before running your mouth. I'm pretty sure the FBI cyber crimes division wouldn't be investigating if it weren't true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha... DT fanboys vs. People DT has pissed off... FIGHT!


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Haha... DT fanboys vs. People DT has pissed off... FIGHT!


 I dont get all the hate, Just a ninja making ROMs. some people take this stuff to seriously..


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

What is DroidHive?

G NEXUS


----------



## angasreid (Jan 19, 2012)

twizzler703 said:


> I dont get all the hate, Just a ninja making ROMs. some people take this stuff to seriously..


*too


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Mdjdjdkdkdmfkckfkfkkdjdjfjdkd


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

How about w3 mov3 this into the appropriat3 location. 
Thread closed

http://rootzwiki.com...d-to-droidhive/


----------

